# Need help finding replacement paddles....



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

For a craftsman 536.884790. Craftsman #336656

Thanks


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Www.searsparts.com. Roger


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

The 536. number indicates your machine WAS made by Murray ( now owned by Briggs & Stratton) for Sears. I looked at 100's of Murray pictures and could not find that paddle propelled two stage. I would try finding a corded rubber mud flap off a semi truck\trailer and make your own as a last resort. I know Ariens made a rubber paddle two stage, but I don't think those paddles would be the same as yours. Sorry.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

rhenning said:


> Www.searsparts.com. Roger


Already looked there and they are discontinued


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Grunt said:


> The 536. number indicates your machine WAS made by Murray ( now owned by Briggs & Stratton) for Sears. I looked at 100's of Murray pictures and could not find that paddle propelled two stage. I would try finding a corded rubber mud flap off a semi truck\trailer and make your own as a last resort. I know Ariens made a rubber paddle two stage, but I don't think those paddles would be the same as yours. Sorry.


That's disappointing. I was hoping to be able to just buy them and be done with it


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I remember seeing this once and asking here how it worked with such skinny tires. Then it was explained that it had paddles.
Does it look like this? I was just looking at the black and white drawing and remembered this photo.








I've seen this pop up a couple times since, but only as an actual Craftsman. Not as a Murrey etc.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

found this ar sears parts direct


> July 22, 2014
> Thanks for the inquiry and for using SearsPartsDirect.com.
> Unfortunately, due to the age of this snow thrower, the rubber pieces for the auger are no longer being produced and are no longer available by the manufacturer. The only option I can foresee would be to run an online search for the part number 336656 to see if there are any NOS (New Old Stock) available. I see the RH auger is still available as an assembly, but the LH has also been discontinued. If there was a rubber flighting that was similar to the original used on a newer model, the manufacturer (MTD) would have subbed it in place of the original.
> Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for using SearsPartsDirect.com. We appreciate your business.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> I remember seeing this once and asking here how it worked with such skinny tires. Then it was explained that it had paddles.
> Does it look like this? I was just looking at the black and white drawing and remembered this photo.
> 
> 
> ...


That's it. Guess it's not throwing snow very far. My buddy is bringing it in for me to look at


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Are the rubber paddles even that important due to it having an auger and a 2 stage? How much can the paddles really help?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Are the rubber paddles even that important due to it having an auger and a 2 stage? How much can the paddles really help?


That type of blower does not have a traction drive system, it relies on the paddles to PULL it forward like a single stage machine.
The big rear tires make it easier to PUSH.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

He is stating it doesn't spit snow that well.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

It could be the auger drive belt is slipping due to age or just needs more tension applied to it. There may also be excessive clearance between the impeller blades and the housing which an impeller kit would help dramatically. I would think that worn paddles would show up more as a self propel problem rather than a snow throwing problem??


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Copy. I'll check those out. Thanks


----------



## Giaco's Mower Shop (Nov 19, 2021)

I make them. They can be found on ebay. Not advertising. Just trying to help


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Giaco's Mower Shop said:


> I make them. They can be found on ebay. Not advertising. Just trying to help


I get it... but you're using the forum as a platform to promote your product, with no other useful contributions to SBF as a whole. No post history, no nothing. Just pushing your paddles.

We have rules. Break or ignore them, or me, one more time and you will be permanently banned.

Understood?

Regards, The Management.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Follow-up note... I've heard from Giaco's.

Please stand by. 🤞🍻


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@TOTHEMAX,

I am confused ... I look up that model number and it shows a 2 stage unit ... not a single stage with rubber paddles?


----------



## Giaco's Mower Shop (Nov 19, 2021)

That's what I was trying to say... there is 1 craftsman snowblower that is 2 Stage, but the auger has riveted paddles and that is the source of self propel. The paddles have been no longer available forever... many of our customers scrapped those machines due to the unavailability of the paddles.. until today. I thought that was a considerable contribution. Have I offended someone?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Oneacer said:


> I am confused ... I look up that model number and it shows a 2 stage unit ... not a single stage with rubber paddles?


It's a 2-stage crossover with rubber paddles and non-driven wheels...








Like the Ariens Crossover...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahhhh .... to each his own I guess ... I still believe in the friction drive is the way to go ... I would assume those augers hitting the ground for traction would be somewhat lame, as allways having to change them?


----------



## Giaco's Mower Shop (Nov 19, 2021)

What was lame Is that the paddles went unavailable and most of the time, wasn't worth repairing.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Giaco's Mower Shop said:


> What was lame Is that the paddles went unavailable and most of the time, wasn't worth repairing.


Aye... people are thinking differently now about old machines.

Hurry and get yourself set up to sell yours. 🤞


----------

